# Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich



## boolean (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit einer 90 L Wanne einen kleinen Teich auf die Terrasse bringen.

Das ganze soll vom Gewicht her so leicht wie möglich bleiben, so das es im Winter ggf. in den Keller getragen werden kann.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer kostengünstigen Variante die schwarze Wanne zu verkleiden, habt ihr da Ideen für mich?


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Es gibt fertige Bambus"hecken" für Beeteinfassungen, die kann man in jede Form biegen.


----------



## boolean (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Hast du Beispiele dafür?

Ich will ja durchaus auch die Wann mit Latten verkleiden so das ich auch Holz montieren könnte, bräuchte da nur etwas was die Witterung auch aushält, gut ausschaut und nicht allzu teuer ist.


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Ich hab mein "Klump" dahinter versteckt:


----------



## boolean (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Ja, das ist sicher auch nicht schlecht und geht nicht so ins Gewicht!

Ich hab jetzt hier schon viel rumgesucht und auch über Suchmaschinen, aber so selbstgebaute Terrassenteiche sind echt rar.


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Was hast du für eine Wanne?


----------



## boolean (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Ich will mir so ein 90 Liter Maurerkübel aus dem Baumarkt holen, eine Holzumrandung als Pflanzzone im oberen Bereich anbauen und dann mit Teichfolie auskleiden (so ist zumindest der derzeitige Stand).


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Ich hab auch so einen Maurertrog, aber etwas kleiner. Ich hab ins Wasser ein paar Ziegelsteine gestellt und eine Flachwasserzone mit einer flachen schwarzen Steingutschale gebaut, aber deine Idee klingt auch interessant!


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

habt Ihr die schon gesehen?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/3/4/6/5/lidlminiC6k_thumb.jpg

Da seht Ihr mal  ein paar Beispiele für verschiedene Umrandungen...


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Danke!


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Zwei,
> 
> habt Ihr die schon gesehen?
> 
> [...]



Ja, danke fürs raussuchen. Ich hatte den ganzen Thread schon durchgeschaut.

Am ehesten wäre sowas was für mich:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/8/6/4/1/Teich1_thumb.jpg

Ne Ahnung was das für Holz sein könnte?


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*

Hi Boolean,

[OT]weißt Du, es würde viel mehr Spaß machen Dir zu antworten, wenn Du Dich zu einem kurzen Hallo und einen freundlichen Abgang (kann mal als Signatur verankern) entschließen könntest - nur so als Anregung.[/OT]

Das Holz sieht wie lasierte Fichte oder ähnliches aus.


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die richtige Verkleidung für den Miniteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Boolean,
> 
> [OT]weißt Du, es würde viel mehr Spaß machen Dir zu antworten, wenn Du Dich zu einem kurzen Hallo und einen freundlichen Abgang (kann mal als Signatur verankern) entschließen könntest - nur so als Anregung.[/OT]



*mich auch an der __ Nase fass* - werde an meiner Sig arbeiten


----------

